

Anige's List:  The next hot IPO? - Jeff_29
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/11/04/internet-ipo-land-angies-list-is-next/

======
Jeff_29
Maybe not on scale with Groupon, but they don't seem to be making up new
accounting terms to hide losses and they're actually profitable.

